# Should i harvest them already ?!?



## flyings0ul (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello growers worldwide ,

Im on my first attempt and i have a big problem. I have 3 plants in a kitchen closet. The plants are in their 7th week and 2 days of flowering.
I didnt had money for a carbon filter and stuff so i used 1 fan in the closet.The problem is that in the few last days the closet its 
getting moldy.... I have put another 2 fans in the closet yesterday but i dont know if will help.

Till now i have feeded them with nutrients and i have read somewhere that its good to feed them with only simple water in the last 2 weeks so
you dont feel the nutrients in the bud when you smoke it.
So i wanted to keep them another 2 weeks but now i wonder if the bud will get moldy and stuff.....

I have uploaded some pics for you to see.

What should i do ? Should i wait just a week and harvest them ?

PS : The buds are looking tasty they are not so big only the tops   but they dont smell around verry much ...only if i touch them my fingers are
smelling and they are sticky...

Thx and excuse my english 

View attachment im1age.jpg


View attachment im3age.jpg


View attachment im6age.jpg


View attachment ima2ge.jpg


View attachment ima4ge.jpg


View attachment ima5ge.jpg


View attachment ima7ge.jpg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

She doesn't look that bad for being grown in a closet with CFL's. Buds might not be plentiful but what you do have look nice and plump and on their way to being done. 
My question is why is the closet becoming moldy? Have you spilled water in there or something?  I would say you can only benefit from them going another couple weeks. The only true way to know if a plant is ready is by checking the color of the Trichomes with a pocket microscope.


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

2 things

Is the mold only on the floor or on the plant?  If its only on the floor start leaving your closet door open and treat the moldy areas with the following
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Concrobium-32-oz-Mold-Control-025326/100654126

Next is ferts.  Not only do you want to stop fertilizing you want to flush your soil of all salts and nutrients.  The plant will then start burning its own internal reserves, fan leaves will start yellowing and falling off.  If you just water then the plant will continue to absorb remaining nutes from the soil and your not achieving your goal.  I use a flushing agent to bind the nutes and carry them out of the soil when I flush.  For you just keep pouring about 4-5 x your pot size of water through.  So if its a one gallon pot you want to flush without about 4-5 gallons of water.  It can take a bit.  Once flushed don't water again until the soil completely dries out to avoid root rot.  Optimally you want ph'd water but if you haven't been monitoring your ph to date continue with the same thing you do now to avoid ph flux.


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

Also, please, please, please raise that power bar off the floor (if thats where it is).  If you overwater or spill your are going to fry something.

btw, as was mentioned earlier, nice grow for cfl's.  Congrats!


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

I dont believe flushing is necessary, straight water last 2 weeks would be fine, get rid of the mold for several reasons,  decent buds for the lighting you used.


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> I dont believe flushing is necessary, straight water last 2 weeks would be fine, get rid of the mold for several reasons,  decent buds for the lighting you used.



My dear friend, the purpose of flushing is rid the soil of all nutrients and salts.  The plant, with no nutrients being taken up from the roots burns its internal reserves.  Not flushing leaves all sorts of things in the soil and it will take much longer to achieve your goal.  You are right that eventually the plant will use up whats left in the soil but why not start right off a properly flushed soil.  Also the are tonnes of salt nitrates left in the soil.  Get rid of that ****.

flyings0ul, take the oh 30 minutes out of your day to flush properly.  Dman1234 is absolutely entitled to his opinion and each to his own but for the amount of time it takes......  

Trust me as a long time grower and 10's of thousands of other growers that understand the importance of a proper flush.  There is nothing worse than that black burning, awful tasting weed that won't stay lit.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2014)

To flush or not to flush, that is the question.

Some do, some don't. I don't. most on here don't.  My weed burns fine thank you. I am an organic dirt farmer...no need to flush organics.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

SpiritualHippie said:


> My dear friend, the purpose of flushing is rid the soil of all nutrients and salts.  The plant, with no nutrients being taken up from the roots burns its internal reserves.  Not flushing leaves all sorts of things in the soil and it will take much longer to achieve your goal.  You are right that eventually the plant will use up whats left in the soil but why not start right off a properly flushed soil.  Also the are tonnes of salt nitrates left in the soil.  Get rid of that ****.
> 
> flyings0ul, take the oh 30 minutes out of your day to flush properly.  Dman1234 is absolutely entitled to his opinion and each to his own but for the amount of time it takes......
> 
> Trust me as a long time grower and 10's of thousands of other growers that understand the importance of a proper flush.  There is nothing worse than that black burning, awful tasting weed that won't stay lit.



I completely understand why you think you need to flush, but i do not flush and many many others do not as well, withholding nutes near the end and a proper dry and cure and you would never ever be able to tell if I flushed or not.


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey do what works for you is what I always say 

The science behind flushing is sound.  But if you get the results you like without then its all good.:cool2:

I have grown some nasty **** that I could not stand to smoke and could barely keep lit.  It was then that I moved to a full flush 2 weeks prior to harvest vs 1 week.  For this guys 1 plant, the ease of flushing is simple.  Its a quick trip to the bathtub so why not.....


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't flush...for those that do, if it works for you and makes you feel better, cool.  I have never had the need to flush, and I grow chem nutrients in dirt. I also tend to feed heavy. Oh and I grow in One Gallon pots. If anyone would have problems with salt build up it would be someone like me. Yet, never been a problem.


----------



## flyings0ul (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers.

Now the question is if i harvest them at 8 weeks will the thc level be good ?If i give them more then 8 weeks will the thc level will be bigger ?!?


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

Honestly the number of weeks is a guideline.  The true way to check is with a hand held microscope and check the trichs.  Too much clear and you will get a head ache and the bud isn't fully mature.  Next stage is cloudy followed by amber.

Most people harvest somewhere between all cloudy and cloudy with a bit of amber, but depends on strain and personal preference.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

you have done a good job considering your light source so don't waste all your efforts by taking them too soon, 2 more weeks min will do wonders for them, are you able to get a small magnifying glass and check the Trics? it is the ideal way.


----------



## flyings0ul (Oct 10, 2014)

i cant wait to smoke them buds (


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

flyings0ul said:


> i cant wait to smoke them buds (




Take them too soon and you will not be happy with what you smoke. and you wasted 3 months.


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Take them too soon and you will not be happy with what you smoke. and you wasted 3 months.




What Dman said


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2014)

Do your self a big favor, go get a 30x magnifying lens and take a very close look at the little white balls(trichomes or resin glands) that you can see on the leaves and buds. Iff they are clear when you look that close, then it isn't time to harvest yet. If they all look like they are full of milk and a ffew of them are amber colored (sort of orange/reddish color) then you are ready to harvest. Iff you like a high that will plant you on your couch/chair, drooling at the TV then wait until almost half of the resin glands(trichomes) are that amber color. (some strains will not give you many amber glands or "couch-lock" high but if you see some amber glands then it should give you some "couch-lock" if you allow more to become amber).

If you keep a good fan blowing in there with fresh air coming in, pushing out the stale air, then the mildew on the base boards shouldn't affect the buds.


----------



## flyings0ul (Oct 11, 2014)

I`ve just bought myself a 30x lens  waiting for the light to come on 

Thx all for your support


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

You will probably need to clip off a small leaf and put it on a solid surface to get a good look at it.  In other words do not try to check the trichs on the plant under the light.

Adding circulation fans doesn't work.  What you need to do is to be able to exhaust the hot moist air out of the closet.  While taking a plant early is not a good idea, if your plant gets moldy, then the entire thing is trash.  If you cannot get the humidity down and you cannot stop the mold, you are going to have to take the plant--early or not--to keep from loosing everything.  Keep a close eye on it!

I also do not flush.  I quit doing this when I discovered that a plant that is flushed and has food withheld for 2 weeks tastes and burns no better than one that wasn't.  However, the plants that are not flushed seem to like not being starved the last 2 weeks of their lives and reward me with larger denser buds.


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

same old same old, the flush or not debate. i don't know when or if these flushers will ever learn lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2014)

I try to flush every time I go :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2014)

TMI  Hushpuppy! LOL...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2014)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 12, 2014)

SpiritualHippie said:


> Also, please, please, please raise that power bar off the floor (if thats where it is).  If you overwater or spill your are going to fry something.
> 
> btw, as was mentioned earlier, nice grow for cfl's.  Congrats!



the rule on this that i go by it if it is electric keep it above the waste anything to do with water keep below the waste in a grow room.


----------



## flyings0ul (Oct 13, 2014)

hello again guys ...

latest update on the moldy situation : i have spotted with the 30x lens a verry tiny spot of mold on one of the tops of the bud.... what should i do in the situation ? 

i mention that now with 3 fans inside the closet the mold inside the closet kinda disappeared.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2014)

Cut it off and throw it away where it can't spread mold spores.


----------

